# Safari issues



## Scott (Oct 7, 2007)

Sometimes on websites like Yahoo I have problems with Safari in that text overlaps. It does not do this pon a PC Explorer. Any suggestions?


----------



## KMK (Oct 7, 2007)

Firefox works better than Safari in some cases.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

Is it available for Mac?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes it is: Firefox web browser | International versions: Get Firefox in your language


----------



## Ranger (Oct 8, 2007)

Are you running the Safari 3.0 beta on your Mac? Almost all of the problems on sites like Yahoo are fixed in the latest beta version.

You might also consider trying Camino. It's by the Mozilla Corp (the company that makes Firefox), but it's designed specifically for Mac. It's a great browser that's every bit as fast as Safari.

Camino. Mozilla Power, Mac Style


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 8, 2007)

Scott,

I use Firefox as an alternate to Safari when I need to. I keep it in the Dock.

Steve


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2007)

I have to tell you that I'm not terribly impressed with Safari. Almost every web application I've ever worked with has some issue with Safari when it comes to plugins.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

I am typing this from Firefox and everything looks great. The problems I had on some sites I use are gone. I knew I came to the right place!


----------



## Casey (Oct 8, 2007)

Scott said:


> I am typing this from Firefox and everything looks great. The problems I had on some sites I use are gone. I knew I came to the right place!


If you find Firefox running a bit slow on your computer, then try Camino (as has been recommended). It runs much faster because it's a direct port of the Mozilla web rendering engine (what Firefox uses) for OS X. The only difference is that you won't be able to run Firefox extensions, but for the speed difference I prefer Camino.


----------

